# Large 6"-8" peaceful fish for 75 gallon



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

A severum would be perfect

But, I hear that they eat plants


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Definitely Angelfish. They're the go to peaceful cichlid for planted tanks...


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

awesometim1 said:


> Definitely Angelfish. They're the go to peaceful cichlid for planted tanks...


Love my anglefish they eat from my hand and very peacefull passive aggressive


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

I'll keep angelfish in mind, thanks! 

Any other ideas?


----------



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

Flagtail prochilodus? But it'd eventually get larger than 8"...


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Hate to be boring, but an angel does sound like good fit for your requirements.


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

Proch's are definitely a cool fish, but I think one of those would tear up a planted tank pretty quickly.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Snakeskin gourami.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Cryptoheros sajica,keyhole cichlid,blue acara cichlid


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

An adult discus? Yeah, they can be kept single in a planted tank. It's not the perfect environment, but they'll be fine. A single 50% water change per week or a few smaller ones should be fine. And most discus are total pigs. They like their food and aren't at all bashful about getting their share.


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

I've heard that blue acaras would be too aggressive for a community tank?


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm liking snakeskin gouramis


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

Alexanderd said:


> I'm liking snakeskin gouramis



Not very colorful though


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

Contemplating replacing my pair of keyholes with a pair of sajica... Only problem would be trying to find them...


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Pearl Gourami? Looking for something colorful, the males are relatively colorful and are very peaceful. They do like company so a second female wouldn't be a bad idea


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd like something larger than a pearl gourami.

Snakeskin gouramis seem pretty cool, are they plant safe? And they won't eat rummy noses?


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Alexanderd said:


> Contemplating replacing my pair of keyholes with a pair of sajica... Only problem would be trying to find them...


Wet Spot Tropical Fish here on the west coast usually has sajicas. Take a looke at their website:

http://www.wetspottropicalfish.com/


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

LB79 said:


> Wet Spot Tropical Fish here on the west coast usually has sajicas. Take a looke at their website:
> 
> http://www.wetspottropicalfish.com/



Thanks!

And thanks for being the main contributor on both of my threads lol


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

What's the stock you have now? I have a ton of ideas, as I keep cichlids in a planted tank.


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

HybridHerp said:


> What's the stock you have now? I have a ton of ideas, as I keep cichlids in a planted tank.


Well the tank is currently NOT setup, getting plants in it next week and then fish later on. My plans for fish are

Pair of kribensis

Pair of rainbow cichlids 

Pair of keyhole cichlids (might change to sajica)

1 golden gourami

1 opaline gourami

12 rummy nose (subject to change)

8 lemon tetra( subject to change)

4 Florida flagfish

1 bristlenose pleco

6-8 cherry barbs

Some other sort of algae eater


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Alexanderd said:


> Well the tank is currently NOT setup, getting plants in it next week and then fish later on. My plans for fish are
> 
> Pair of kribensis
> 
> ...


I'd skip rummy nose with rainbow cichlids...even though rainbows are peaceful, they will eat something that small. I keep a pair myself, and I feel I wouldn't risk it.

Your stock sounds kinda similar to mine...I have a pair of thread fin acara and those get a bit on the larger side, used to be thought of as a type of geo...could be an idea for you. I have an electric blue jack dempsey as well, fragile fish and expensive but I love the look and they get about the size you want. And mine is super fine with plants.

Festivum might be cool for you to try as well. just keep in mind how small some of your schooling fish will be.


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't really care too much for festivum. What do u suggest I replace the rummy noses with?

I'll look into threadfin acara


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

And I have heard that EBJD are very aggressive And only live a few years


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

Also, what do you have in your tank?? Just curious


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

EBJD and regular jacks don't act the same at all. Really, I treat them as different fish completely.

And link to my tank is in my sig...although I think in the month I was gone at school I lost my T. ellioti  (or its really good at hiding...which is highly plausible given how badly the tank needs a trim)


----------



## barakainus (May 15, 2009)

for the main fish, try Altum angelfish (P. altum). Even though, it's better have more than one. They are awesome fish; much beter than normal angelfish (P. scalarum)


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

HybridHerp said:


> EBJD and regular jacks don't act the same at all. Really, I treat them as different fish completely.
> 
> And link to my tank is in my sig...although I think in the month I was gone at school I lost my T. ellioti  (or its really good at hiding...which is highly plausible given how badly the tank needs a trim)


I've done some thinking and I would rather have it more of an aggressive planted tank...
here is my NEW stock list

FISH
Pair of kribensis
Pair of sajicas
Pair of rainbow cichlids
Pair of threadfin acara
1 EBJD
3 pearl gourami
1 snakeskin gourami

SCHOOLING FISH
tiger barbs (how many)
Giant danio (how many)
Columbian tetras (how many)

BOTTOM FEEDERS/ALGAE EATERS
2 bristlenose plecos

What other bottom feeders would work? Like what sort of catfish??

Thanks for reading 

Alex


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

well, honestly, I think you might be over stocking with this list. you have 4 pairs of cichlid, another lone cichlid, a gourami that is just as big as a cichlid, 3 pearls (which aren't small fish, they get a solid 4 inches) and then 3 different sorts of schooling fish.

granted, my tank is thickly stocked, but I'm also running double filtration, weekly water changes, and making absurd plant growth. You can get away with it, but it depends on how much maintenance you want to put into it.



Alexanderd said:


> I've done some thinking and I would rather have it more of an aggressive planted tank...
> here is my NEW stock list
> 
> FISH
> ...


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a wet dry filter and a large canister filter and it will be very planted also.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Then I say take it slow, and add as you see fit. you should be fine. Just, stick to only two pairs and then two singles, as far as cichlids go.

If you had a pair of t. ellioti...those are cool, but harder to find. They're basically more colorful fire mouths.


----------

